# [ALSA] configuration ens1371 (résolu)

## dyurne

bonjour messieurs et messieurs !

je viens juste de finir l'install de ma nouvelle gentoo, et pour un newbie comme moi c'est déjà un bel exploit. seulement il y a une ombre au tableau : impossible de me servir d'alsa.

*j'ai emergé : 

-alsa-drivers ( avec le driver de ma carte ( ens1371 ) )

-alsa-lib

-alsa-utils. 

toutes les compilations se sont bien passés.

*j'ai modifié mon fichier /etc/modules.d/alsa pour qu'il soit en accord avec ma carte son et maintenant il ressemble à ça :

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.1 2002/12/21 06:31:52 agenkin Exp $

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

options snd_major=116 cards_limit=1

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

## ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

alias snd-card-0 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

options snd cards_limit=1

comme je suis un gentil newbie qui suit la doc j'ai aussi fait "update-modules" 

j'ai vérifié que dans /etc/devfsd.conf les bonnes permissions étaient présentes.

j'ai ajouté alsasound au niveau de boot

et j'ai démarré alsasound, et là il m'insulte avec :

# /etc/init.d/alsasound start

Starting sound driver: snd-ens1371 /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: insmod snd-ens1371 failed

done

*comme je suis (toujours) un gentil newbie, je lis les messages d'erreurs et donc je fais un dmesg et à la fin je vois plein de :

Ensoniq AudioPCI soundcard not found or device busy

Ensoniq AudioPCI soundcard not found or device busy.

merci ça c'est gentil mais je me doutais un peu que tu l'avais pas trouvé, sinon ça ferai pas 6 heures que je serais en train d'essayer de te configurer!!!! eh, connard !!! hum... excusez moi je m'emporte un peu... bon reprenons.

*la je me dis apparement il arrive pas à charger mon driver donc j'essaye un insmod snd-ens1371 pour voir un peu ce qu'il me dit; et alors il me balance plein de truc :

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratnums_Rad445ef4

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_ctl_add_R0ef99f1e

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_new_R9acbaac6

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_new_R2ab7147a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_proc_new_R0b975e18

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_verbose_printk_R49d4e4d1

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed_Re242a0dc

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_format_width_R55eb2175

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_rawmidi_receive_R74c6c0b7

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_R705169d2

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_kcalloc_R4da9e78a

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl_Rdd26bc5d

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all_Rf0f7eb5e

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_set_ops_Ra3b8abb1

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_register_R8c950c4e

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_ac97_mixer_Rb22f4713

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_set_sync_R8511ff06

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops_R1da98202

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages_Rb30e0652

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages_R9e58539d

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pci_pages_for_all_R90666d68

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_iprintf_R2f0b152f

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_rawmidi_new_Rbe017fec

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_device_new_R96e6bb88

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_ratdens_Rf8e99017

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_card_free_R5b10930b

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_ctl_new1_R24feb11d

unresolved symbol ??? ça m'aide pas beaucoup pour savoir quoi faire.

donc ne désespérant pas je tente un "modprobe snd-ens1371" et en réponse à cela il me donne : 

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: insmod snd-ens1371 failed

en gros c'est toujours le même problème il arrive pas à charger mon driver. mais pourquoi ? alors la aucune idée.et surtout comment faire autrement ? mes compétences s'arrêtent là je sais pas quoi faire. venant d'une mandrake je ne pensais pas que configurer le son pouvait être aussi dur.

Si quelqu'un à une idée. je suis preneur.

ps:  juste pour informations je suis aussi allé dans mon dossier alsadrivers et j'ai lancé le script ./snddevices pour être sur il écrive tout bien dans /dev.Last edited by dyurne on Tue Jun 22, 2004 12:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## TGL

Que te dit un "lspci" ? 

("emerge pciutils" si tu n'as pas la commande)

----------

## dyurne

lspci :  

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]

00:04.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

00:04.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:04.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 16)

00:04.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 16)

00:04.4 Bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super ACPI] (rev 40)

00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 08)

00:0b.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

00:0b.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

00:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:11.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. 20265 (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] (rev a3)

la carte son est bien reconnue.

----------

## TGL

Spé...

Juste au cas où (mais alors là, vraiment au cas où...), vérifie que tu n'as pas les drivers OSS du noyau déjà chargés, et qui se seraient déjà accaparés la bête ("lsmod").

(et au passage, tu devrais je pense décommenter le "## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0", mais c'est sûrement pas ça le pb).

Sinon, j'ai pas franchement d'idée...

----------

## dyurne

ça me rassure pas vraiment...

les drivers OSS du noyau ne sont pas chargés, et j'ai décommenté alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0 mais ça ne marche toujours pas.

si personne a une idée sur comment résoudre mon problème, est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner la manip à faire pour désinstaller proprement alsa, de manière à ce que je puisse installer oss.

merci d'avance.

en attendant je préférerais utiliser alsa que oss.

----------

## TGL

T'as pas vraiment besoin de le désinstaller: Tu désactives le script de démarrage (rc-update del alsasound), et si tu n'as rien rajouté à ton modules.autoload, alors voilà, plus de alsa de chargé. Les modules oss du noyau ont des noms différents, y'a pas de conflit possible. Et puis comme ça, si qlq'un a une idée, tu pourras retester rapidos.

À propos d'idées, et toujours vraiment au cas où, tu as bien le module soundcore du noyau de compilé ?

----------

## Ni[o

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ALSA portion
> 
> ...

 

Même si ca va pas solutionner ton problème, juste pour dire que tu as mis cette info 2 fois...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o

 

Est-ce qu'il existe bien ce fichier au moins ?

 *Quote:*   

> Si quelqu'un à une idée. je suis preneur

 

Euh, recompiler ton noyau ou tout au moins vérifier que tu as bien séléctionné les bonnes options dans /usr/src/linux/.config

Pour cela, pour echapper au less /usr/src/linux/.config

fais plutot :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

et tu pourras alors aller dans la partie Sound et voir si tout est correct...  :Cool: 

Pendant que tu y es, si tu fais une mise à jour, tu pourras passer au 2.4.20-gentoo-r6  :Wink: 

Bon courage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ni[o

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # ALSA portion
> 
> ...

 

Même si ca va pas solutionner ton problème, juste pour dire que tu as mis cette info 2 fois...  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o

 

Est-ce qu'il existe bien ce fichier au moins ?

 *Quote:*   

> Si quelqu'un à une idée. je suis preneur

 

Euh, recompiler ton noyau ou tout au moins vérifier que tu as bien séléctionné les bonnes options dans /usr/src/linux/.config

Pour cela, pour echapper au less /usr/src/linux/.config

fais plutot :

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

et tu pourras alors aller dans la partie Sound et voir si tout est correct...  :Cool: 

Pendant que tu y es, si tu fais une mise à jour, tu pourras passer au 2.4.20-gentoo-r6  :Wink: 

Bon courage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dyurne

j'ai supprimer ma ligne en double et j'ai vérifié que le 

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o 

existe bien. 

ça ne marche toujours pas.

je crois que je vais virer alsa et essayer oss.

dommage.

a bientot peut etre pour la configuration de oss   :Laughing: 

----------

## Leander256

S'il n'est pas trop tard, est-ce que tu avais bien mis "sound card support" en module dans le kernel? Intégrer directement les pilotes OSS peut empêcher les drivers ALSA de se charger, ne pas activer le support des cartes son empêche à coup sûr ALSA de se charger.

----------

## dyurne

oui j'avais bien compiler en module.

par contre je n'ai pas compiler le module oss, je sais pas si il faut le faire. c'est pas alsa ou oss ?

par contre il n'est pas trop tard du tout, je suis preneur de toute nouvelle idée.

----------

## TGL

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> oui j'avais bien compiler en module.
> 
> par contre je n'ai pas compiler le module oss, je sais pas si il faut le faire. c'est pas alsa ou oss ?

 

Du moment que c'est des modules, tout va bien. C'est sûr que tu chargera pas les deux à la fois, mais par contre, les avoir de compiler ne peut pas faire de mal.

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> par contre il n'est pas trop tard du tout, je suis preneur de toute nouvelle idée.

 

Bah ça peut être aussi un bug d'alsa. T'as testé une version  récente (avec ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86") ?

Au fait, c'est quoi précisement ta carte ?

----------

## dyurne

pour etre honnete je savais meme pas qu'une version avec ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" existait.   :Very Happy: 

ma carte c'est une soundblaster pci 128 de creative labs.

----------

## TGL

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> pour etre honnete je savais meme pas qu'une version avec ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" existait.   

 

Si tu regardes dans les répertoires de l'arbre Portage, tu verras qu'il y en a pour la plupart des paquets. Là en l'occurence, un essai dans ce genre là serait intéressant:

```
ALSA_CARDS="es1371" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-oss alsa-tools alsa-utils
```

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> ma carte c'est une soundblaster pci 128 de creative labs.

 

Ouaif, rien de bien exotique quoi... Bon, bah je suis à court d'idées alors.

----------

## dyurne

bon bah tant pis alors.

je sais pas trop comment faire, je pense que je vais essayer oss.

ce qui me fait bien "bip" c'est que j'ai pas pensé à regardé la conf au niveau son de ma mandrake avant de la virer.

au fait il existe une différence entre update-modules et modules-update ?

----------

## TGL

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> au fait il existe une différence entre update-modules et modules-update ?

 

Nan, l'un est l'ancien nom de l'autre, modifié pour être cohérent avec d'autres utilitaires, et est maintenant un simple lien.

----------

## dyurne

il y a un peu de nouveau j'ai emergé ALSA avec 

>>ALSA_CARDS="es1371" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge alsa-driver alsa-lib alsa-oss alsa-tools alsa-utils

et maintenant je n'ai plus tout a fait la même chose meme si l'erreur reste semblable.

 * Loading ALSA drivers...

 * Loading: snd-pcm-oss

 * Loading: snd-ens1371

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: insmod snd-ens1371 failed

 * Running card-dependant scripts

 * Restoring Mixer Levels

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

en fait c'est méchamment la même chose ormis la dernière ligne, le reste je pense que c'est du blabla en plus dut à la nouvelle version.

si quelqu'un pouvait me filer une bonne config de /etc/asound.state se serait sympa.

----------

## Ni[o

Cf : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/alsa-guide.xml#doc_chap3

amixer te résoudra ce point...

----------

## dyurne

existe il un moyen de charger un driver autre que par insmod ?

root@fanfan init.d # insmod snd-ens1371

Using /lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_rawmidi_receive_R74c6c0b7

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit_R705169d2

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_ac97_mixer_Rb22f4713

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops_R1da98202

/lib/modules/2.4.20-gentoo-r5/kernel/sound/pci/snd-ens1371.o: unresolved symbol snd_rawmidi_new_Rbe017fec

bizaremment avec cette nouvelle install le nombre de unresolved symbol à diminuer. personne ne sait à quoi sa peut correspondre ?

----------

## dyurne

merci du conseil Ni[o mais le problème c'est que amixer m'est inaccessible.

root@fanfan init.d # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

----------

## dyurne

Après avoir fait un tour sur internet il se pourrait que se soit un conflit avec d'ancien module qui m'empeche de charger snd-ens1371.

apparement il faudrait que je recompile le noyau et que je fasse un

```
rm -rf /lib/modules/2.X/     x=version de kernel
```

avant le 

```
make modules_install
```

la j'ai pas trop le temps d'essayer de recompiler le noyau mais dès que c'est fait je vous dit si ça marche, au moins pour le prochain newbie qui aura le même problème.

----------

## Ni[o

Dixit la même page :

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: Vous ne devriez pas, mais si vous avez une erreur disant "amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory", vous devrez faire un insmod de snd-mixer-oss et snd-pcm-oss . Apres cela, lancez amixer a nouveau.

 

Et puis entête toi à utiliser ALSA car dans le futur, il me semble que ALSA remplacera totalement OSS qui ne sera plus dispo...  :Wink: 

C'est vrai que la première fois si on est pas au courant, ca marche pas forcément bien car par défaut généralement on active le module pour sa carte son lors de la compile du noyau... mais bon une fois que l'on a réussi à le faire une fois, on sait comment procéder et ensuite y a plus de problème...  :Cool: 

Courage  :Wink: 

----------

## dyurne

snd-mixer-oss et snd-pcm-oss sont bien chargés mais amixer me balance toujours la même erreur.

suite à la prochaine compilation de mon noyau...

----------

## dyurne

c'est en écoutant nothing else matter que je vous écris ce message.

enfin mon son marche et avec alsa, s'il vous plait !!!

la solution s'était bien cela : recompiler le noyau en faisant un rm -rf /lib/modules/2.X/ juste avant le make modules modules_install.

En fait je suis bien content d'avoir eu cette crasse sinon je n'aurais pas connu ce moment jouissif.

@+

ps : comment on fait pour changer le titre du topic ? ( de non résolu à résolu )

----------

## Ni[o

Bravo  :Cool: 

Pour changer le titre, tu édites ton premier message, tu as une icone en haut à droite de ton premier message...  :Wink: 

----------

## TGL

Cool  :Smile: 

 *dyurne wrote:*   

> ps : comment on fait pour changer le titre du topic ? ( de non résolu à résolu )

 

Tu réédites ton message initial.

EDIT: hum, joli, deux posts qui se croisent à la minute près...

----------

## bestel

Tiens, j'ai lu avec attention ce post parce que j'ai toujours eu des merdes sous linux avec ma carte son... avec toutes les distribs que j'ai eu (mandrake, debian et maintenant gentoo)...

Et là où ca m'a encore plus interessé c'est que moi aussi c'est une soud blaster PCI 128.

Le problème que j'ai toujours eu auparavant (j'utilisais les drivers libres oss) c'est qu'on ne pouvait lire qu'un seul son a la fois. Si par exemple je lancais un mpg123 sur une console... et que pendant la lecture j'en lancais un deuxieme sur une autre, le second mpg123 attendanit que la lecture du premier s'arrete pour pouvoir démarrer. J'ai ensuite pu corriger ce problème en utilisant des serveur de sons (j'utilise esound) ... mais la c'est pas top non plus parce que pas tous les programmes savent s'interfacer avec un serveur de son, et quand ce n'est pas possible, ... il faut couper le serveur de son pour pouvoir utiliser l'application... très pénible...

J'ai voulu essayer alsa... Exactement le meme problème.. le son marche bien... mais un seul canal audio est disponible à la fois.

Ca m'a tellement énervé que j'ai payé la license pour profiter du driver payant d'oss à 10$, ou un truc dans le genre... et maintenant je n'ai plus aucaun souci avec ma carte son. Je peux écouter autant de sons à la fois sans problème.

voilà, c'était ma ptite expérience. Mais si il y a des gens ici qui sont arrivé a faire fonctionner correctement un driver ens1371 sans problème, avec des drivers libre alsa ou oss, bein je serais vraiment interessé  :Smile: 

----------

